# Armani Watches, Any Good?



## STICK (May 12, 2009)

Posted a while ago about a watch for my girly wrist, the decision

was made to get a tissot pr50 titanium, nice, simple. Until the misses

seen it, said it looked dated against the 'designer watches'. In the shop

was a Armani Ar0156 square watch, hate to admit it but it looked

superb, felt nice on. I can get this watch new for half the retail price,

but was wondering how good these are compared to the tisstots.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you like it get it  , armani make clothes not watches tho  ,price i could find online is Â£195 , thats Â£190 more than i would pay for it.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

They are decent watches, I have a few and Big M has a couple, never had any problems with them as said if it's what you like go for it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OMG Bond, WTF is that in the middle - photo of *YOU* wearing it please, I like a laugh now and then :rofl:

If only Rolex did suits, then I could afford an Alpha copy :grin:

Sorry, if you like Armani, then buy Armani, just don't expect to get your money back, you are *really* paying for the designer name. Tap water is free, but even I buy a bottle of Evian now and then - designer water! :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> OMG Bond, WTF is that in the middle - photo of *YOU* wearing it please, I like a laugh now and then :rofl:


The one in the middle is Big M's I would wear it but I can't get it on my wrist  but I do have this, we like to be matching when we go out I would have worn the suit as well for the picture but it's at the cleaners :lol: :lol:


----------



## iestynt1 (Apr 12, 2009)

STICK said:


> Posted a while ago about a watch for my girly wrist, the decision
> 
> was made to get a tissot pr50 titanium, nice, simple. Until the misses
> 
> ...


Ok, this is the 4th re-write of my response and I will leave it at... simply buy what you like. h34r: Everyone learns through their own experiences.

How "good" is it?? Thats subjective. One mans Tissot is his girlfriends Armani!! :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

I personally don't like the designer watch brands for the simple reason they usually have a cheap movement in a tacky case with Armarni or Guess or Diesel or something else on it,If it wasn't for that name it would cost Â£25 but because of the "NAME" they charge Â£250 I just think its wrong at least with Seiko.Pulsar & Tissot at least your not just paying for a name at least they have OK movement's but thats just my opinion of course


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Be a man and buy the Tissot. A designer watch will look dated when next years models come out.


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

I would prefer the tissot myself, I have both armani and Tissot and I much prefer the tissot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alpha Jump hour approx Â£36










(photo nicked off the net)

Same watch with Armani styling approx Â£250+



Personally I`d rather have the Alpha


----------



## perunaldo (Jan 4, 2009)

*Armani* is crap. Below average design that houses chinese bulls**t movements that will last less then a pair of socks by same brand.

*Tissot* is the watch. Tradition, solid design and superb built quality of most of their models.

So... It's up to *U* anyway! My 2 cents...


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

No


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Go for the Tissot at least it comes from a reputable Swiss watch manufacturer, unlike the Armarni which will have a cheap Hong Kong movt. in it.

Also Tissot are known as the poor mans Rolex. Which is a compliment if you think about it, being compared to, but cheaper than.

Or as I like to think of them a thinking mans Rolex. Even though I don't actually own one, I have a Submariner Date ... then again i have been called stupid or an idiot before by the 'bird', especially when it comes to watch purchases. But it's my cash I earned it, I keep her wanting for nothing, so my choice.


----------



## STICK (May 12, 2009)

Got the replys that I expected, I realise that what ever your after you always

pay more for a 'name' whatever the industry, and the armani 'name' is recgnised

in fashion and not in watches. If I wanted a name watch and not a fashion statement

then Tissot would be the one, just when the two watches were there infront the Tissot

'looks like something your grandad would wear' compared with the armani that I have

to admit looked good.

I will carry on looking.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

there are many other great watch houses out there aswell you know besides tissot


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

STICK said:


> Got the replys that I expected, I realise that what ever your after you always
> 
> pay more for a 'name' whatever the industry, and the armani 'name' is recgnised
> 
> ...


The Tissot, is a classic design, and will not age, which is the whole point of a classically designed watch. A modern up to date Armarni will only look good until the winter season comes in and will be instantly dated in appearance.

If you are bothered about what people will say imagine this.

"Wow, nice classic Tissot"

OR

"Hmm nice Armarni, last years isn't it?"

Consider this do you want a watch to last a lifetime and always look classic, or one to last a few years and be 'out of date' in months?

But hey it's your choice at the end of the day.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

perunaldo said:


> *Armani* is crap. Below average design that houses chinese bulls**t movements *that will last less then a pair of socks by same brand*.


That's nonsense, ours are between 2 and 5 years old all still going and keeping perfect time. Someone like Armani won't sully their reputation by selling tat that falls to bit's in a week like these far east market stall 3 for a tenner watches.

As for being out of date, I don't think that is the case either, some of them maybe but they do have some nice dress watches. This for example I bought it about 5 years ago, still nice and understated with a decent suit and doesn't look out of date to me.


----------



## josep (Dec 23, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > OMG Bond, WTF is that in the middle - photo of *YOU* wearing it please, I like a laugh now and then :rofl:
> ...


OT but the LV is really starting to grow on me!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

josep said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


I guess if you bought one and did go off the green bezel or god forbid it went out of fashion  you can just change it to a black bezel and nobody would be any the wiser


----------

